# Are You a Virgin?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

figured it had to come out at some pt or other








I'm not, but I've only been laid 1 time, ever


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

porn star here


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im a manwhore. I manwhore worldwide.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh... do manwhore-wannabes qualify for the title too? :sad:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THE NAME THE TOFFEE PIMP explains itself







lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no feckin way dude I was just positive you still had your cherry! Your one of those guys who wouldn't put out till the chick slipped a ring on your finger in front of the priest and said "I do". You probably wouldn't even do it on the first night either, I know how cautious you are about those things.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> no feckin way dude I was just positive you still had your cherry! Your one of those guys who wouldn't put out till the chick slipped a ring on your finger in front of the priest and said "I do". You probably wouldn't even do it on the first night either, I know how cautious you are about those things.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't look at me like that! Thoroughbred has to walk the streets daily under constant fear and pressure from women seeking to destroy his treasured chastity. I remember one time, some chick held him up with a gun and was gonna screw him that way, but he told her he had hiv.








in commemoration of my whore-like scale of posting success, I offer tribute to the Founder of it all.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Im a slut


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

had to share this


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

wait, i ment to hit no .... damn it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ya bob thats crazy, and for a _banana_, of all things :sad:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh well ive done worse.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Don't look at me like that! Thoroughbred has to walk the streets daily under constant fear and pressure from women seeking to destroy his treasured chastity. I remember one time, some chick held him up with a gun and was gonna screw him that way, but he told her he had hiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nope, not me.. Im still a virgin. You know.. pure, untouched, study abstinance, waiting for that right special one..







Yepps..thats me. Pure, honest, innocent and sensetive.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mmmm....olson twins. I'd plow them like I hated their whole family









Mark


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> in commemoration of my whore-like scale of posting success, I offer tribute to the Founder of it all.


 ROFLMAO









as for the topic - no comment


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its okay we all know how you voted Innes....







....j/k


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its okay we all know how you voted Innes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 have you been tellin'?


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Over 20 Virgin, Waiting till my wedding night. Yes, have at it, I'm "that guy" p45


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> Over 20 Virgin, Waiting till my wedding night. Yes, have at it, I'm "that guy" p45


 holy sh*t, who would have known they really DO exist!







I kinda just threw it out for the hell of it, I mean who's ever met a 25 yr old male virgin anyway :sad:

no offense meant


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I mean who's ever met a 25 yr old male virgin anyway :sad:


 Mrs Pack


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean who's ever met a 25 yr old male virgin anyway :sad:
> ...


 yeah and.....................its a great pick up line....


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Yeah, I'm like a Sasquatch, everyone's always trying to find one, they've heard they exist, but no one's ever really seen one for sure.







IMO if there's anyone who's over 20 who hasn't chosen to stay a virgin, but just is because they haven't found a girl who'd sleep with them, brother, you need to lower your standards!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i voted no dident have a chioce ladies love me








im the best of both worlds italian and puerto rican


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

on my team at work we have a 34 yr old virgin male also poor fella i would have paid for it myself by now but each to their own i suppose
dixon


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

not me i have one boy and more on the way


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

congratulations hays


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I've been around the block a few times.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

nope not after last night


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

if you lost your virginity to miss spears right now you wouldn't regret waiting for your wedding day... i'd die a slow painful death and be reincarnated as a poop beetle to have that chance


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i plead the fifth


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I've been used and abused. Walked on and trampled over. Heart broken and breaking hearts. And I loved it. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hays98 said:


> not me i have one boy and more on the way


 hang on a min, I just checked your profile and you have a wife and a son - so why are you sleeping with boys?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what the hell? are there some jokers here, or are there really *7* 20+ year-old VIRGINS on this board? Jesus people other than scrapedogg, who at least has some justification, the rest of you need to go out and buy it, just for the sake of getting it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

P45- Im sure there is an explanation for each of them...

Innes-







Thats not what he meant..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well its what he said


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes: No he said he has a son and another on the way...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no he said he had a boy in reply to are you a vergin - that sounds awful like he has a boyfriend


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

-17

Non-virgin.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I've been around the block a few times.


 it shows!!!









LOL


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i'm not


----------

